# What brand of Joint Compound?



## mwehnes (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm desperate. I started mudding my room with DAP Drydex lightweight joint compound from Lowes. The first box worked great. The second is leaving air bubbles, rough spots, it's not applying well at all (it's like spreading chunky versus creamy peanut butter). Maybe I had a bad batch or maybe I was lucky with the first.

What do you pros recommend for joint compound from Lowes or HD?

BTW: I'm doing full sheets of drywall, not patch work.

Thank you, 
Matt


----------



## Remodeling (May 22, 2005)

Not familiar with that product, I use Beadex. Looking at info on the website, it appears to be a finishing compound -- I wouldn't use it to tape in the first place. Aside from that, if the second tub is different from the first then it sounds like something is wrong with it. Are there any expiration dates on it?

Rich


----------



## gary (Mar 3, 2007)

mwehnes
Don't know brand name but it has a green top, I buy in five gallon pail, before you open the pail tip it upside down for a day or two, I also have a mixer paddle that is used in 1/2 drill motor this really blends the mud, have someone hold the pail. I worked with this guy and he taped and muded walls all day everyday, he use a little dish soap with lanolin, I tried it didn't see any difference. If you use a five gallon pail, when you are done make sure the inside of pail is clean of left over mud, if left will dry and when you use again will get into good mud and then you have lumps.
Gary


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I also found difference in quality on different mud... but not from the same type... I tried different ones...and found the one not come with a bucket but contained in hard paper box and cost a bit more are easiest to use... and I always add a litre of water or a bit less (depends on which coating) and mix them before using... as using new mud without mixing water is difficult, they are a bit too strong to mud and hard to mud...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

We use the green top for the 1st and 2nd coats. The lightweight blue top for the last coat.

There are alot of other brands and kinds of redimix compound that building suppliers carry which you won't see at the Big Home improvement stores.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Mud that has been frozen will be "clumpy"...and should not be used. Lots of people make that mistake.....but keep the mud at room temps.


----------



## mwehnes (Dec 14, 2006)

The green top is USG Sheetrock all purpose premixed mud. I just bought some at ACE Hardware and it's wonderful. Lowes & HD don't carry it. Thanks to everyone that replyed to this thread. I've switched from DAP to USG and have no regrets.


----------

